# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  تعزية بذكرى وفاة الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ............

## الفراشة الحمراء

*
**
*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ....

نعزي أئمتي وساداتي ومولاي جميعاً بهذا المصاب الجلل ...

نعزيك ياصاحب الزمان بمصاب جدكــــــــ وإستشهاده 
..

نعزي مراجعنا العظام بهذا المصاب الاليم

لعن الله امة أسست اساس الظلم والجور عليكم ولعن الله امة دفعتكم عن مقامكم وازالتكم عن مراتبكم التي رتبكم الله فيها ...
مأجورين ياشيعة امير المؤمنين
**

* 
عظّم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بذكرى استشهاد *
**


أحر آيات التعازي نرفعها الى مقام سيدي ومولاي الحجة عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف والى السادة العلماء والمراجع العظام وكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..
ونسأل الله تعالى ان يعجل فرج إمام زماننا صلوات الله عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين



اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مَنْ نَزَلَتْ في فَضْلِهِ سُورَةُ الْعادِياتِ،
اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مَنْ كُتِبَ اسْمُهُ فِي السَّماءِ عَلَى السُّرادِقاتِ،

اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مُظْهِرَ الْعَجائِبِ وَالاْياتِ
اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا اَميرَ الْغَزَواتِ،

اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مُخْبِراً بِما غَبَرَ و بِما هُوَ آت،
اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مُخاطِبَ ذِئْبِ الْفَلَواتِ،

اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا خاتِمَ الْحَصى وَمُبَيِّنَ الْمُشْكِلاتِ،
اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مَنْ عَجِبَتْ مِنْ حَمَلاتِهِ فِي الْوَغا مَلائِكَةُ السَّماواتِ،

اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا مَنْ ناجَى الرَّسُولَ فَقَدَّمَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ نَجْوهُ الصَّدَقاتِ،
اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا والِدَ الاَْئِمَّةِ الْبَرَرَةِ السّاداتِ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكاتُهُ 


عظم الله أجوركم

نسألكم الدعاء
*

----------


## زهرة الريف

*هي ليله ويمتلأ المحراب بدم أمير المؤمنين
هي ليله وتصبح سيدتي زينب عليها السلام بلا أم ولا أب...
هي ليله وتبدأ غربة الحسن والحسين..
هي ليله وينادي المنادي( تهدمت والله أركان الهدي)
عظم الله اجوركم في ذكرى استشهاد امير كل المؤمنين وسيد الصديقين الفاروق بين الحق والباطل الامام علي بن ابي طالب
تسلمي خيه الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وانــت ركــنٌ يجـيـر المستجـيـر بــه
وانـت حصـنٌ لمـن مـن دهـره فزعـا
وانــت عـيـنُ يقـيـنٍ لــم يــزدهُ بـــه 
كـشـف الغـطـاء يقيـنـاً أيــةُ انقشـعـا
وانـت مـن فُجِـعَ الـديـن المبـيـن بــه 
ومــن بــأولاده الاســلام قــد فـجـعـا
وانت انت الـذي منـه الوجـود نضـى 
عمـود صبـحٍ ليافـوخ الرجـا صـدعـا
وانـت انــت الــذي حـطّـت لــه قــدمٌ 
فـي موضـع يـده الرحمـن قـد وضعـا


مأجورررررررررين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر 
*

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

عظم الله لناو لكم الأجر في مصاب أمير المؤمنين ( ع) 


زهرة الريف

أنيـــ القلب ــــــــن

همس المشاعر 


مشكورين على المرور*

----------

